# john deere 450g brush cutter q?



## john_bud (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi!

I have "gifted" 450g trimmer / brush cutter. Google tells me it's the same as an echo 400ae. But I know nothing about either model . Anyone have experience with either?

It doesn't run and hasn't been run in 10+ years. I imagine it will need a carb kit. But it is complete except there is no harness and it weighs 25 pounds or so! Oh no string head, just a 10" blade and guard.


Yeah, I need to get some pics...


----------



## john_bud (Oct 14, 2013)

ics


----------



## john_bud (Oct 14, 2013)

More pics. It's the yellow one next to an efco 8510 and husky for comparison.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 14, 2013)

If the ignition is bad, you are screwed. Recycle it for scrap if it doesn't spark.


----------



## john_bud (Oct 14, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> If the ignition is bad, you are screwed. Recycle it for scrap if it doesn't spark.



Really?


Why?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 14, 2013)

Those ignitions are exceedingly rare, and most of them are bad at this point.


----------



## john_bud (Oct 14, 2013)

Huh....


Well, I've got a "chore" for the morning then! Look for sparkies.


----------



## john_bud (Nov 10, 2013)

Fyi

During out time of linkbuckedness, I checked spark and found it. Rebuilt the carb and found a mix of 80w90 and baby diaper fillings cclogging it up. Who knew gas did that after sitting for "only" a dozen years?

Well, put the carb back and it fired on the very first yank. Cool. Ran it for a bit and the anti-vib rubber bits all broke. Throttle plastic bit also cracked. Ordered up parts and after waiting got them in. Just need to install.


----------

